# TURKMENISTAN - Stadium and Arena Development News



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Name, location, purpose, capacity etc? Thanks!


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

I found this stadium only on google earth, and I cant find any other informations about it ... )


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice stadium in a awful, dark place ruled by a dictator.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Name, location, purpose, capacity etc? Thanks!


Name: Ashgabat Stadium;
Capacity: 20,000;
Opening: 2011.

http://www.polimeks.com/eng/UstyapiAsgabatStadyum.aspx

This stadium was built as part of the festivities of the 20º anniversary of Turkmenistan's independence.


----------



## lsvinalaw (Apr 18, 2014)

*Beutifull!*

Thank. Very beutifull!
thành lập doanh nghiệp


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Aşgabat Stadiony , 20,000 , 2011*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*adyndaky Olimpiýa Stadiony , 35,000 , 2003*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Köpetdag Stadium , 26,000*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ashkhabad Olimpic Stadiony (design)*


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

*Venues for 2017 Asian Indoor and Martial Arts Games in Ashgabat*


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

*Progress work at the Olympic complex park for the Ashgabat 2017 Asian Games*


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

*Stadiums in Turkmenistan*


















Balkanabat Stadium




























Olympic Stadium Ashgabat









Dashoguz Stadium project


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Project:





Progress:


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Winter Sports Complex Ashgabat
Broke ground: 2009
Opened: 2011
Construction cost: €134.4 million
Capacity: 10,000


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

A future (but futile obviously) Winter Olympics bid?

There's mountains near Ashgabat, but do they receive enough snow? Are there even existing ski resorts? Do they have a mountain with 800 m vertical? Naturally, if undeveloped they can develop such things.

You got all the arenas there:
Winter Sports Complex - 10,000 - Ice Hockey I
15,000 Seater Arena - 15,000 - Figure skating/Short Track
5,000 Seater Arena - Curling
Velodrome - 6,000 - Ice Hockey II

Any one of the city's new stadiums with an athletics track could be modified to become indoor and house a temporary speed skating oval.

As for accommodation, you could say give a figure of less than 5,000 rooms currently, with an additional 12,000 or so rooms with that new athlete accommodation and other serviced apartments. Then you fill the rest with proposed accommodation, universities and the like.

A long shot to win obviously, but given all this "needless" development, surely you would want to avoid white elephants by trying to get other major sporting events too. Maybe an Asian Winter Games would be a good start.


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Ice Palace Ashgabat 1000 Seater Arena


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Winter Palace in Awaza, Turkmenistan

64948703


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Ski resort in Ashgabat

64880758


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

International Equestrian Sports Complex. Ruhabat District, Ahal Province, Turkmenistan.
The complex was opened on 29 October 2011, at a cost of project is $100 million USD.


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

ASHGABAT 2017
The V Asian Indoor and Martial Arts Games





Olympic Complex. 



















Large indoor arena










Velodrome









Indoor arena









Medical-recreation center









Training halls









Hotels









Restaurant









Business-centre









Sports grounds









VIP sportblock


----------



## Boppard (Aug 13, 2015)

moderntm said:


> Ashgabat stadium:



how much is the capacity?


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Boppard said:


> how much is the capacity?


20,000


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)

*Stadium and Arena Development News Satellite View of Space.*










*https://www.google.com/maps/@37.9032412,58.3767019,1258m/data=!3m1!1e3*


----------



## Da70cix (Feb 5, 2016)

Fantastic images !!!


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Complex of game sports (Ashgabat)


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

The basketball arena probably has 10-12k fixed seats


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

looks good


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

New Ashgabat Olympic Stadium. At the moment, there is an installation of the roof and finish the Olympic Stadium facade. Arena in 2017 will be hold the opening ceremony and closing V Asian Indoor Games and Martial Arts. Currently holds 70 percent of the civil works at the stadium. Photo by AFL.


----------



## cuitron (Mar 5, 2008)

moderntm said:


> New Ashgabat Olympic Stadium. At the moment, there is an installation of the roof and finish the Olympic Stadium facade. Arena in 2017 will be hold the opening ceremony and closing V Asian Indoor Games and Martial Arts. Currently holds 70 percent of the civil works at the stadium. Photo by AFL.


news?????


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*small size picture*














moderntm said:


> Olympic Stadium
> http://www.afl-uk.com/projects/ashgabat-stadium-turkmenistan#


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

update on Ashgabat stadium




































http://stadiumdb.com/news/2016/11/turkmenistan_horseheaded_stadium_almost_ready


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Aşgabat Olimpiýa Stadiony*































































If you want to see a lot of Stadiums pictures , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/Turkmenistan


----------



## eibisidi (Apr 7, 2015)

would like to see Asian Games here


----------



## cuitron (Mar 5, 2008)

any news?????


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

horsehead stadium almost finished




































@stadiumdb


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

it has dictator?


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

[email protected]_George
Prepartions under way at the Ashgabat stadium in Turkmenistan for a new stadium pitch by @SISPitches


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

very elementary question - for WHO do they build this potemkin village _?


----------

